# Dhea or Testosterone for Supplementation



## rocdog (Oct 26, 2005)

So I've experimented with T supplementation (cream) and have had good overall results with a natural level that was in the 500's before I started to supplement. What I don't like is turning off my natural receptors and depending wholly on a cream!

I've heard that DHEA is a testosterone pre -cursor and controls general hormonal functions.

Can anyone shed any light (compare and contrast) the two?

I know there is a thread that deals with T supplementation so I guess I'm looking for more info on DHEA.

Thanks


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Male, age 56 - Testosterone Above Normal*

I take 200mg Zinc daily, for nearly free Serum Testosterone. Make sure your sleep pattern is solid....


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> I take 200mg Zinc daily, for nearly free Serum Testosterone. Make sure your sleep pattern is solid....


Add 6mg Boron morning and evening for more free test. If you total test is lower than 300. And you're not over weight (high body fat lowers T) you're better off on TRT.


----------



## BernadetteMorrisonuU (Nov 29, 2020)

Testosterone supplements in the cream form are not enough to regulate your testosterone level. DHEA is a hormone that your body naturally produces in the adrenal gland. DHEA helps produce other hormones, including testosterone and estrogen. But this does not mean that you will regulate your testosterone due to DHEA. I also had problems with low testosterone levels and couldn't lift it for a long time. What helped me was the Testosterone Boosters I bought at www.healthcanal.com/nutrition/best-testosterone-booster-muscle-gain. Besides my testosterone level adjusting quickly, my muscle mass finally increased, and now I look like a muscular man, haha.


----------

